# What's the difference between a jake and a button buck?



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Somebody stop this.....:tdo12:


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

phensway said:


> what's the difference between a jake and abutton buck?


One's a turkey the other's a deer.:lol:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

One is a mammal and the other a BIRD!!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I knew somebody shoudl have stopped this .....Ok I'll play...one has two legs one has 4!!!


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

:lol: I'll side with the two above. ON a serious note, nothing in my book.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

about 100+ pounds of meat


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

One has fur and the other has feathers.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

about 40 pounds.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nothing, both taste great.......:evilsmile


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

You can legally shoot Button bucks off the roost.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

One has two feet and the other has four. Do I win?


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> You can legally shoot Button bucks off the roost.


That there is damn funny!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey, any of you guys try Tur-buckin? Supposed to have the best characteristics of turkey and venison. :corkysm55 :evil:


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

1. One gobbles the other bleats. Do I need to be specific as to which one gobbles?

2. You can't legally shoot button bucks in April and May.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I've never seen a button buck with a beard


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I give. 

Big T


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

The Jake already has nobs on his legs and if you shove feathers in the bum of a button buck, it can fly.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Only 1 can be legally tagged with a male Michigan huntin license


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Deer cant fly..... 

Turkeys cant be shot with a rifle....

Jakes usually dont look like females..........

I have never seen a deer with feathers.........

Other than that.... Alot 

You tell me.....

















I bet you cant guess what one is what!!!

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Both Of Them Are Yearlings And Should Not Be Shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

One is in the red meat family, the other falls under the white meat catagory!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

One craps white,one doesn't


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

No wonder we have deer management problems in this state. Damn hard to make management decisions when you have species identification issues :evilsmile :evilsmile 

Dan


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

The difference??? I shoot Jakes in April and Button Bucks in November.:evil: 





phensway said:


> Both Of Them Are Yearlings And Should Not Be Shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It was only matter of time!!!! Coming soon to a woods near you, QTM. Quality Turkey Management! Nothing less than a 8" beard and 1" spurs. :help:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Bmac said:


> It was only matter of time!!!! Coming soon to a woods near you, QTM. Quality Turkey Management! Nothing less than a 8" beard and 1" spurs. :help:


:lol: :lol: :lol: .....i hear ya there.


----------

